# Signature



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

How do u set ur signature up?


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

On the top left of your screen on Hobby talk forum click on the User CP and you will see a list that you can do to customize your account.

Hope this helps

DJ Mansfield


----------



## Trackman2 (Oct 2, 2001)

Log in, go to User CP, edit signature is on the sidebar on the left, click on edit signature, add your sig....You can preview and then save signature


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

there is no option to edit my signature.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

"normal" members cannot have a signature. You must be a hobbytalk supporter or lifetime member (or admin/mod, I think).

I found it funny that two supporters replied. Probably because they are the only people who really know how to...


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Al- You don't need a signature, we all know who you are :jest: !


----------

